

Ask HN: How to hire good interns? - micloud

Hi,<p>We are planning to hire few smart interns to work in marketing, copy writing and development tasks.<p>We cannot pay the market wages. Can we get quality work done?  Please share your experience
======
manglav
Money is not the only benefits a company can provide. Will they be doing
meaingful work? Do you have smart people working at the company already that
they can learn from on a daily basis? Are you in a new and exciting industry
that interns would find any domain knowledge valuable? Do you have other
contacts that would be beneficial for them?

If you can't pay market wages for interns, that's fine. Just know that you
will have to compensate them in some other way. And at the very least, cover
their housing.

*College student who has does unpaid internships before and still found them satisfying. Also, I am looking for development experience, so please contact me!

